# Can ya help a Brother out??



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I recently was able to purchase a storage locker. In that locker, there was a ton of cool stuff, to include these!

However, I am not familiar with any of them except the S&W pistol, the rest I have no clue. 

It looks like there are a couple of flintlock shotguns...I have never seen that before. The 2 .22's are sweet and I know that octagon barrel is valuable, but any guesses on what I have here in value? 


I hope the pics are good enough to scroll in on and see the guns. I am at a loss here....can ya help a Brother out?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

here are a few more...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

guess attachments would help...


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing?? I figured you guys would be all over this! lol


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I know nothing about those old guns but like them. Did you know you were getting them when you bought the locker?


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool find! Sorry I can't help you out in identifying any of them.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't know anything either but WOW nice score.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

The little .22 pistol looks like an old Colt Woodsman, or its predecessor. Quite a trove there.


----------



## 18 Hewes (Oct 31, 2006)

The pump 22
http://www.gunsamerica.com/964262612/Meriden-Model-15-Pump-Action-22.htm

The Hopkins and Allen Arms Company Forehand Model was made in the period 1902-1908. There are no records to give a more exact date. A model number may help

There are several models of the Stevens Crackshot that one looks to be a takedown.
Does it have a model number on it?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome find.. sorry I canâ€™t help in any way other than that


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I see a couple of the .22's that are from the early 1900's. Have one myself that has absolutely no maker markings on it, just serial number and caliber. It is a .22 pump that has a clip feed. I posted it on here with no success, but was able to get alot of information about it on RimfireCentral.com including values. Mine was dated back to a 1908 Baker, and because I have the clip, made it more valuable.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

That looks like a very cool find.

My best suggestion is to get a copy of the Blue Book of Gun Values and start looking them up. I am not sure if you can look them up online, but maybe. For older guns like these, I think they would have a lot of those older guns.

https://www.bluebookofgunvalues.com/#/Index


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe swing by collectors firearms......they can probably tell you what you have with rough prices.......not saying that you should sell them but they might be able to tell you if you have a gem!!!! neat buy!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

texastkikker said:


> maybe swing by collectors firearms......they can probably tell you what you have with rough prices.......not saying that you should sell them but they might be able to tell you if you have a gem!!!! neat buy!


never mind......just realized that you're in Colorado! LOL.


----------



## unc_jaws23 (May 29, 2008)

*Hard to tell for sure, but*

If you can send me close up of manufacture, caliber, mod/serial numbers I can look them up. Nothing really stood out that would be considered a collectors item. However some can fool you that weee made by small firms I. Very low numbers. Biggest draw back I see is it looks like some of the barrels have had an Amitureiah attempt to re-blue them. If you can pm and I will look them up.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like we have just about everything in the locker sold. We have a couple of tables and a standing tool box full of tools. We have made 10x our investment so far.... Not bad, but man, trying to locate collectors for some of these items has been a struggle!!


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome find! Lots of history there.

Here's a link to one of them.

http://www.littlegun.info/arme%20americaine/artisan%20d%20e%20f/a%20fiala%201920%20gb.htm


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Pile of money there. Caint believe someone left something like that.


----------

